# LAVANILA Laboratories’ Vanilla + Fire for Strength Healthy Deodorant



## Dawn (Dec 12, 2018)

Living Coral has just been named Pantone’s 2019, “Color of the Year,” and lets just say it looks a bit familiar. Perfectly aligned with this year’s color is the newest addition of *Vanilla + Fire for Strength* to the *LAVANILA Laboratories’ Elements Collection* of healthy deodorants. Pantone credits nature as being one of the leading components behind their selection, and LAVANILA does too. Made with all natural ingredients, *LAVANILA Laboratories’* *Vanilla + Fire for Strength* excludes aluminum and metal ions, and delivers antioxidants and essential oils to the skin instead. It’s time to enter the new year by revitalizing your beauty routine, and embracing the color of the year!

*Vanilla + Fire for Strength ($14; Sephora.com): *An energizing combination of warm and exotic essential oils: red ginger, wild orange and vanilla to ignite your inner power.


----------

